# angelfish laid eggs.



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

I have a pair of angelfish. Male is gold, female is platinum. Yesterday they laid eggs on my amazon's leaf. This morning, there are few that turned white and with about 100 eggs fertilized. The pair is housed in a 30g tank with 11 adult neon tetras and 8 danios. So far the eggs are fine with no signs of parents eating them and the other fishes are showing no signs of interest. What do you think the chances of the fry surviving if i leave it unattended? Should i buy some fry formulas? Invest in equipments to raise the fry? I have some brine shrimp. Oh yeah, tank temp is at 83F and 25% water change was done yesterday piror to spawning.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry i'm unable to help you out really with this. Just wanted to say your tank looks really nice and i wish you the best of luck, those are nice angles there.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

This should help you:
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/breeding/angelfish.php
Your main decision is whether or not to pull out the eggs and raise them without the parents. You are probably best off leaving the babies in the tank and letting the parents raise them. This makes less work for you and it is rewarding watching the parents protest the babies. It's your call.


----------



## Rodeo (May 5, 2006)

You have a choice, remove all other fish and let the parents raise the fries or
remove the plant to another tank for hatching and raise the fries. It will not work if you have the fries in a community tank since they will be eaten up by other fish. Often angel fish do take good care of their fries but they must be in their own tank.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

the other fish may not eat the fry if the parents are guarding them. the parents might eat them or reject them especially if this is their first spawn. i'd leave them in there and see what happens. once they've spawned they will likely do it again so even if the babies get eaten or whatever there will be more eventually. 
your tank is beautiful, by the way, as are your angels. they seem so small compared to mine. how big are they? they look healthy though, i'm not trying to imply they are stunted or anything. some strains are larger than others. lol...i think mine might be a freak. he's about 7" long and equally high, including fins.
also, are your danios pink?


----------



## J-Ye (Mar 15, 2009)

Got home from school today and the eggs are gone . This was they're first spawn, so there will be more to come. I don't think the angels are stunned. They're body was about the size of a quarter when I got them from 2 different BA's around new year. At the moment, they're about 3" not including fins. And yeah those danios are pink  got em from Dragon Aquariums beside BA @ Missi.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

they are still very young if they were quarter sized aroung new years. mine was about dime size when i got him two years ago. i'm not sure if he's still growing or not but seems like it to me. it shouldn't be long before more eggs come along


----------

